# Can 51800 be billed with 55866??



## nancy726 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have urologist who wants to bill a 55866 ( laparoscopic prostatectomy, retropubic radical, including nerve sparing and use of robotics if done) along with 51800 for a cystoplasty/cystourethroplasty.  The group is located in Pennsylvania, does anyone have any insight on this?  
Thanks,
Nancy G. Burch Nelson CPCA


----------



## bill2doc (Nov 15, 2011)

Per encoder, you should be able to bill for both with a modifier -51 on 51800.....


----------



## nancy726 (Nov 16, 2011)

bill2doc said:


> Per encoder, you should be able to bill for both with a modifier -51 on 51800.....


Thank you for your input.  I had checked SuperCoder and it came up the same thing.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Nov 22, 2011)

I found this on 
http://www.auanet.org/eforms/hpbrief/view.cfm?i=242&a=565

Q. When performing a laparoscopic prostatectomy, can I also code for the bladder neck reconstruction?

A. When performing CPT® code 55866 Laparoscopy, surgical prostatectomy, retropubic radical, including nerve sparing it is not appropriate to code the 51800 Cystoplasty or cystourethroplasty, plastic operation on bladder and/or vesical neck (anterior Y-plasty, vesical fundus), any procedure, with or without wedge resection of the posterior vesical neck. Often there are times when the bladder neck must be reconstructed when performing a prostatectomy. Since the reconstruction needs to be performed as a result of the prostate being removed, it should not be coded separately. Effective January 1, 2011, CPT® code 55866 will read as Laparascopy, surgical prostatectomy, retropubic radical, including nerve sparing, includes robotic assistance, when performed.


----------

